# Nasty Tenants.



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I love doing service work, but I really do not enjoy working in homes where people have absolutely no regard for safety or health. This lady "apologized" for the mess, and then soon after said "I don't throw out the trash unless I have to". So I can only assume she is a section 8 tenant who only cleans for her inspections. The place smelled of spoiled cheese.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's a bad one. We have three types of section 8 people around here. One has very few belongings, small kitchen table, a couch, floor lamp, old tube tv sometimes, and a very clean apartment. I believe theses are the non lazy ones that are just trying their best. Then you have the type where they keep the apartment in relative clean condition but they have a mattress for a couch and a brand new 55" flat screen tv probably from Rent A Center sitting on the floor. These are the ones who just can't budget for life's real needs. Last you have your example. Just down right lazy leaches who can't be bothered to make themselves better. The whole entitlement attitude is what really bothers me. I'm entitled to a good paying job that matches my skill level, I agree. I'm entitled to free housing, and food, and food, and water, and heat, and electricity because I'm (insert special excuse here), even though I could work if I wanted to.

I'm all for helping those in need when life gets them down and they are making an attempt to better themselves but just need a hand to get back on their feet. I'm not okay with helping good for nothing lazy leaches. 

Some of the rentals I work in have good management. If I get a call for whatever drain or whatever and I see the sec 8 tenant treats his/her apartment with respect, I clean up extra good. But when you go do a main line and the basement has piles of dog **** turning white with age all over the place... I get the job done, get my machine and tools out of there and call management to let them know their property is being destroyed.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Omfg!  that's just nasty wrong. Were you there to install the kitchen faucet that looks like it is not there? I'm sure she's going to find a good use for those three old jars of pickle juice. What is the gray hose going out what I assume is a window connected to? Or did you not peek into that area?

Bringing up flashbacks from my service days doing a/c. One of the nastiest apt. I experienced was a lady with two cats ... yes, just two. Once the door opened, the typical strong ammonia smell of a person with 50 cats. I just think to myself, "just breath through your mouth and hope you don't taste the smell." I go the the bathroom to start working on removing the airhandler.

First thing I grab so it doesn't get dirty is the bath mat in front of the tub (airhandler is over the tub). As soon as I grab the mat bare handed, I realize that her cats have been using said bath mat as their urinal ... so much so that is streamed, not dripped, out the mat as I picked it up, and then made a nice splosh sound when I dropoed it back on the floor and I quickly walked out of the apt holding my hand out and cursing. The tenant apologised when I came back after washing my hands outside, yet she did nothing else in that few minutes to make the situation even just a little bit better. Didn't pick up her mat, not even as much as some air freshener.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

It was bad. Saddest thing is, the roll off was 30 feet from her apt door. Her boyfriend or whoever he was, was just sleeping on the couch the whole time I worked there. I felt bad for the poor dog. No job, free apartment, and obviously aren't starving. She is bigger than a lazy boy recliner. In any case, that hose going out the window was my doing. No floor drain for me to drain the boiler into. 

I've been to places where people have dog and cat feces in their basement turning white like you said. It always makes me think how they even stand the smell in the first place. It's not like it's exactly the best aroma.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess it's like glue and primer to us....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I guess it's like glue and primer to us....



Yep, every time a HO or other trade, except the painters, get a whiff they can't stand it while I barely notice it. I guess that's why GCs think that I will work in a house that they are staining, but that's just because they are never around when I show up and immediately leave ... like this last Friday when i show up when I was told the painters were finished and not there. Whole house stunk and not one of these guys had a respirator, no wonder why they aren't finished yet ... they are too high. I couldn't be in there for 5 minutes before my head started aching.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Oorgnid said:


> I love doing service work, but I really do not enjoy working in homes where people have absolutely no regard for safety or health. This lady "apologized" for the mess, and then soon after said "I don't throw out the trash unless I have to". So I can only assume she is a section 8 tenant who only cleans for her inspections. The place smelled of spoiled cheese.


Pretty sure I have been to this apt:laughing: many times


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

In a nasty house just tell the Tennant clean there **** up and call you when you can get to the work without stomping threw there ****.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oorgnid said:


> I love doing service work, but I really do not enjoy working in homes where people have absolutely no regard for safety or health. This lady "apologized" for the mess, and then soon after said "I don't throw out the trash unless I have to". So I can only assume she is a section 8 tenant who only cleans for her inspections. The place smelled of spoiled cheese.














They probably have rats, mice, roaches and other disease-carrying pests in that dump. Rotting garbage smells awful, I have no idea how people can stand that. Hard to believe that people can live like that.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> They probably have rats, mice, roaches and other disease-carrying pests in that dump. Rotting garbage smells awful, I have no idea how people can stand that. Hard to believe that people can live like that.


People will live like fing hogs,it is unbelievable what I have seen,one house I worked at had a man and women living there,could smell it as soon as got out of truck,hoarders also,had 5-6 dogs and cats in house,the women was barefooted.walking down the hall there was fresh dog **** everywhere.this woman was stepping in that crap barefooted.
She showed me the bathroom then went and rared back in a recliner,feet up in air with that dog **** all over her feet,we fixed problem and got hell out of there,a yr later the man died from some kind of brain eating parasite.house needs to be burned down to ground,this is a true story


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Had a similar situation. Lady had four German sheppards and just let them use her carpets as lawn. I guess people just get so used to the environment they don't realize it. Same people get offended if you say something about it. Nasty hogs. 

As far as mice and roaches, I didn't see any. It's amazing because that tenant is sub a nasty hog and when we went into the other apartment to bleed the radiators, it was a whole different world. Clean and smelled like cinnamon.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Funny, Ive been in quite a few very rich peoples homes who allow their dogs and cats to **** and piss all over the floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

